# Hot Shot Slingshot



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Does anyone have an opinion based on real experience with this Hot Shot SlingShot? Any reviews? If you have one can you do some video?


----------



## dragonmaster (Dec 24, 2009)

I would be interested in seeing this also.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

dragonmaster said:


> I would be interested in seeing this also.


This may be the ultimate slingshot ever and it is only 39.99 plus shipping. Thats a deal and depending on the reviews I will have to have one.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

dgui said:


> I would be interested in seeing this also.


This may be the ultimate slingshot ever and it is only 39.99 plus shipping. Thats a deal and depending on the reviews I will have to have one.
[/quote]

I couldn't locate confidently with google what product you are talking about. I am curious to see a picture at least. Do you know the web site of the Hot Shot Slingshot you are referring to?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> I would be interested in seeing this also.


This may be the ultimate slingshot ever and it is only 39.99 plus shipping. Thats a deal and depending on the reviews I will have to have one.
[/quote]

I couldn't locate confidently with google what product you are talking about. I am curious to see a picture at least. Do you know the web site of the Hot Shot Slingshot you are referring to?
[/quote]

Yes Ray Robert Blair is a slingshot maker he also makes small slingshot bows that shoot short arrows. Check Rober Blair's slingshots. I will try to post the link.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Small diameter latex tubing is used. It usually has less air resistence when released. Better connections are afforded. The connections
at the pouch don't continue to tighten to minize pouch curl. The cord can be inserted into the small diameter tubing for a very effective 
connection for the short hooked arrows. Also it allows for stops made of short sleeves of latex. The retainer grips the sleeve and it becomes
a rubber to rubber connection. 


Robert Blair - Inventor
You can contact me at:
[email protected]
Here is the website addy;

www.combowslingguy.com


----------



## combowslingguy 1 (May 28, 2011)

Just noticed this today ! Thank you for this topic and your comments ! I started on the Hot Shot tm about 25 years ago and am still adding innovative ideas to it . I still need someone or a Company to get involved ! It does have several features that enhances its use ! I am very sorry that it is difficult for me to produce very much now ! I think that the web page says that I am not taking orders now and that I am looking for someone to get involved ! There has been a few to contact me about just that but, alas nothing has come of that ! As the web page mentions that the units that I have developed all " adjust to you so you don't need to adjust to them "!

Have lots of materials on hand to make several of my units ! And would be happy to work with anyone in this regard ! I have been shooting arrows out of slingshots for nearly 50 years ! I started shooting arrows out of my devices because they were fast and powerful slingshots first ! I love this Forum because we can learn and express our views ! Thanks again, Robert Blair , combowslingguy 1


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I know Nathan of Simple-Shot.com has an interest in anything slingshots and is an above board kind of guy. He would be someone to contact.


----------

